# Does anyone recommend using the bml 14k light



## Cwy0608 (Aug 27, 2013)

Does anyone recommend using the 14k spectrum light for a freshwater tank? I was thinking of putting a dimmer on it.

http://www.buildmyled.com/14000k-reef-spectrum/

Thanks


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

The plants probably wouldn't look good under that. Why are you considering a light designed for corals on a planted tank? You can contact them and describe your set up and they'll recommend the best light.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I wouldn't. I ran a Dutch with a 10k and the 10k washed out colors too much. Running two Dutch now and love the color 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cwy0608 (Aug 27, 2013)

Because I found one one sale for 125, but it doesn't seem like a good idea, what about adding a dimmer? Would that make a difference?


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I doubt a dimmer would help. Reef lights have slightly different colors than lights for plants.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

+1 to all of the above.. leave the reef lights to the reef tanks.. They've been intentionally built for the needs of those tanks, not freshwater planted ones.

Could you use one on a freshwater tank? probably... but blue-centric lighting generally doesn't show off plants very well.. While that 14000k does have 1 660nm red LED and 1 green LED per segment, it's also got 7 blues and a UV. Plants are green, yellow, orange, red or even purple-black in some cases... But they're not blue.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

It would be a great led unit to use...on a reef tank. Seriously though adding a dimmer won't change the color, only the intensity. That's a great light for reef applications but terrible for a planted tank. Even if someone gave it to you for free you shouldn't use it on a planted tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bpb said:


> It would be a great led unit to use...on a reef tank. Seriously though adding a dimmer won't change the color, only the intensity. That's a great light for reef applications but terrible for a planted tank. Even if someone gave it to you for free you shouldn't use it on a planted tank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't go that far BUT it certainly would be a bit bluer than my personal preference.




> fw 13000k
> 
> LED Selections per 12" Board: (10) 5700K Cool White, (2) 470nm Blue, (1) 450nm Royal Blue, (1) 525nm Green, (1) 660nm Deep Red


http://www.buildmyled.com/fish-focus-blue-13000k-xb-series/


> 14000k reef
> LED Selections per 12" Board: (5) 6500K Cool White, (4) 450nm Royal Blue, (3) 470nm Blue, (1) 405nm UV, (1) 525nm Green, (1) 660nm Deep Red


http://www.bmlcustom.com/custom-report-details?partNo=PS1290S201AKLAMTALMALMAPL


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

+1 to jeff and matt

I did the same thing as santucci... once had both the 10000K planted and 6300K Dutch combo on my tank and the 10000K was WAY too cool for my tastes. Totally washed out the look of my tank even with the 6300 next to it. I immediately returned it for another dutch light. The 13000K would be way too cool and would not highlight your plants well IMO.

'Reef' lights can certainly grow plants - maybe not as well as other lights (not going to get into the science of it) but it is because of the washed out blue/white look that I and others recommend against them. If you want your yellow/red plants to pop at all then you need something in the lower K range.


----------

